# What's your Top 10 "must have" Vinyl LP Records?



## Sonnie

I am expanding my collection a bit and curious what others believe are their "must have" vinyl LP records. Be sure to tell us what pressing it is and if it is 180 gram vinyl, etc.

Mine are in no particular order, but these are some I had to have and a few I have recently purchased in addition to already owning other older pressings. Naturally subject to change from time to time.


Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon - 180g (2011 Remastered from UK, 2003 Remastered 30th Anniversary or MFSL)
Pink Floyd - Echoes - 180g Box Set
Fleetwood Mac - Rumors - 180g 45 RPM 
Meatloaf - Bat Out Of Hell - 180g 2010 
Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive - 180g 2008 
Led Zeppelin - Mothership - 180g 4LP Box Set
Steely Dan - Aja - 180g (Cisco Label)
U2 - Joshua Tree - 180g 
Little Feat - Waiting On Columbus - 180g (MFSL)
David Gilmour - Live In Gdansk - 180g 5LP Box Set


----------



## Twin_Rotor

I'm about to start buying all my music on vinyl. Most come with the released CD and cool album art, ect. My first purchase in 25 years will be Green Naugahyde by Primus. I already bought the CD, but what they hey.. Need to carry on the collection. Last LP I paid for with my own cash was Thriller  Of course, my sister stole it before I could retrive the collection from my mother's.

Tomorrow I will be going to pick up a late '40s RCA/Victor. Its pretty, its cheap and it works. Currently I used a Technics table with a Beringher phono preamp, but I've always been told vinyl is "more rich" through tubes. I know what the sound is with guitars, but have never really listen to recorded music through valve power.

What I'd like to have:
Cream - all LPs
John Lenon/Plastic Ono Band - everything except Yoko Ono/Plastic
The Who - I have several, not sure what I'm missing
John Coltrane and other sax players
Anything recorded by Glen Miller
Buddy Rich and the bands he was with
List goes on..

I do have a bunch of flak my mother bought throughout her life I need to get rid of.. Probally give most of it away.


----------



## moparz10

Pink Floyd - London 1966/1967
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here 180g
Buddy Guy - Living Proof
David Gilmour -1978
Journey - In The Begining
Pink Floyd -Animals
Boston
Styx -Pieces Of EIGHT
Super Tramp -Breakfast In America
Pink Floyd -The Wall


----------

